# Orvis Pro Ignitor Fly Line



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

I was wondering if Orvis just changed the name of their Hydros HD Ignitor line into the PRO Ignitor? I have the Hydros HD Ignitor and need to replace my second fly line and just noticed orvis has the PRO now. Anyone have any reviews on this? Just found one review in all my searches.

**no im not closed to orvis fly lines but I like my current setup so thats why im looking in to orvis again.


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

elsillo said:


> I was wondering if Orvis just changed the name of their Hydros HD Ignitor line into the PRO Ignitor? I have the Hydros HD Ignitor and need to replace my second fly line and just noticed orvis has the PRO now. Anyone have any reviews on this? Just found one review in all my searches.
> 
> **no im not closed to orvis fly lines but I like my current setup so thats why im looking in to orvis again.


It's just their new model of lines. I threw the new saltwater all arounder the other weekend and it was money. Id assume the new ignitor would be great too. I throw the original ignitor on a few of my rods.


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

MMessana said:


> It's just their new model of lines. I threw the new saltwater all arounder the other weekend and it was money. Id assume the new ignitor would be great too. I throw the original ignitor on a few of my rods.


Any changes besides the name that you were told? I mean comparing $129 PRO to the now Hydros HD $59 I guess I will just get the old model


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

elsillo said:


> Any changes besides the name that you were told? I mean comparing $129 PRO to the now Hydros HD $59 I guess I will just get the old model


Man I didn't even ask about technology changes or anything. Just fished it and it felt great. But yeah, I couldn't justify spending that money lol I would just get the old models on sale cause they're both gonna catch fish!


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

Seeing as Orvis owns SA, the Pro lines are now similar or the same as the SA AST Amplitude lines, which are great but really expensive.


----------



## Shawnoner (May 24, 2019)

Just picked up 7 and 8 Pro All Arounder and 9,10,11 Pro Ignitor, all textured, for an upcoming trip. Have not put them on yet but I have cast them and they are legit. Like mentioned before they are made by SA so you know they’ll last a few seasons.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Yeah, the New pro lines are just orvis counterparts to SA amplitude and amplitude smooth. Orvis offers different tapers than SA


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

I’ve been interested in the pro saltwater allrounder. Looks like the amplitude tarpon with a slightly shorter front taper and a little bit heavier. I’d love to try it on my 8wt.


----------



## Shawnoner (May 24, 2019)

Rick hambric said:


> I’ve been interested in the pro saltwater allrounder. Looks like the amplitude tarpon with a slightly shorter front taper and a little bit heavier. I’d love to try it on my 8wt.


I picked it up for my 7wt for carp and calm weather bonefishing—I think it will be great for an 8 and 9wt to eliminate false casts but still present “somewhat” gently.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

Rick hambric said:


> I’ve been interested in the pro saltwater allrounder. Looks like the amplitude tarpon with a slightly shorter front taper and a little bit heavier. I’d love to try it on my 8wt.


Give us some feedback Rick. I know the quality will be there on these, only issue is the lack of info and reviews on them.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

If it’s anything like the amp tarpon it’s a winner. Overpriced, but a winner


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

elsillo said:


> Any changes besides the name that you were told? I mean comparing $129 PRO to the now Hydros HD $59 I guess I will just get the old model


What MMessna said ... the SW All Rounder line is awesome. The line has a totally new coating on it which casts very nicely. The taper has been modified somewhat from the earlier design and I believe it is a little easier to quick-cast as a result of the taper tweak.


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

Well guess reviews point to testing the PRO Ignitor, I will advise once I have it to compare it against the old model HD Hydro Ignitor.

In another question I have heard from some orvis sales persons that for me located in South Texas where 90% of the days are 20+mph winds, to go up a size on the fly line. If my rod is an 8wt to use a 9wt fly line. What do you guys think about this advise?


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

learn to throw tighter loops (smaller the loop the more aerodynamic it is therefor has less resistance and fights the wind better), build up more line speed, perfect your haul, learn to cast sidearm, most lines are already a minimum of 1/2size heavy, the new allrounder is a half size heavy. its all personal preference. I don't like overly heavy lines. but to each his own. biggest thing is just to practice. perfect your stroke before you search for the holy grail.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

I've been fly fishing for nearly 30 yrs. I can cast proficiently, yada yada... and I use my lines until they are frankly, pathetic. And they still perform. I clean them once every 5 yrs whether they need it or not. I apply glide maybe once and then never get around to it again. I can still throw the whole thing plus more or reach out 60 feet with 1 false cast. It's technique. 

I can't believe they are charging $130 for a line. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

elsillo said:


> Well guess reviews point to testing the PRO Ignitor, I will advise once I have it to compare it against the old model HD Hydro Ignitor.
> 
> In another question I have heard from some orvis sales persons that for me located in South Texas where 90% of the days are 20+mph winds, to go up a size on the fly line. If my rod is an 8wt to use a 9wt fly line. What do you guys think about this advise?


Terrible advice in general. Keep your backcasts down in the boundary layer, lengthen your butt section but bump it up to 50 lb fluoro, throw a weighted fly even up skinny. S Tex the aforementioned all rounder is excellent.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeah that Ignitor line is almost a full line size heavier I think so I def would not go a line size up. I use the all rounder on my mid flex orvis hydros 8wt and love it. Have the ignitor on my H3 and like it as well.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

I love Grand Slams but I never got into the Ignitor. I guess the extra weight of it and the complete lack of front taper make it a bit too clunky for my liking.


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)




----------

